# Mini stallion--what color?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He's gorgeous, I love that mane!

He looks like a silver dapple to me, but it's be hard to tell without some more pictures. Can we see his face, his eyelashes (if he has the silver gene, he will probably have silver-ish eyelashes), and some more close-ups?

EDIT: Oops, just read that he has silver eyelashes. Then he most likely has the silver gene, but while he looks like a silver dapple, he could be a silver bay/black also.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Definately a silver, and I think silver black, but larger pics may sway me to silver brown (but I doubt it).

This horse is tested silver black (Ee aa Zn no cream), my gelding Cruiser

Cruiser pictures by CheyAut - Photobucket


----------



## codacalico (Apr 4, 2011)

Your mini is just gorgeous! He looks a lot like Quickie, just a little darker mane/tail. So silver black it is....thanks for the feedback! I'm happy to be on the forum and having fun reading everything! :~)


----------

